
Chapter 1 of ANSI Common Lisp - todsacerdoti
http://www.paulgraham.com/https://sep.yimg.com/ty/cdn/paulgraham/acl1.txt
======
Tomte
You constantly submit chapters 1 and 2 at the same time? Why?

Is there something that makes them better than chapters 3 onwards?

I think you 'd be better off submitting a link to either the first chapter, or
a chapter you find particularly interesting, or the whole book.

